# Throttle Angle Sensor help



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

I am assisting a friend with his car. It is a 2005/2.5 Jetta with the below codes from my VAGCOM. I have spent several hours looking for what to check. When the throttle body flap is moved, there is no corresponding change any block value. A change in the accelerator/throttle position is registered in the various block value. After cleaning the electronics on the throttle body position sensor have made no difference. Is there a way the signals to and from the throttle body can be checked or are there other suggestions as to where to troubleshoot? 

Doug 


VCDS 
Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5(x64) Data version: 20121222 
www.Ross-Tech.com 
Dealer/Shop Name: 
Workshop Code: 000 00000 
Self-Diagnosis Log 
Monday,06,May,2013,18:44:04:23395 
VIN: 3VWRF71K85M625424 License Plate: 
Mileage: 188330km-117022mi Repair Order: 
Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 
VIN: 3VWRF71K85M625424 Mileage: 188330km/117022miles 
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000 
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl 
Part No SW: 06A 906 032 QF HW: Hardware No 
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 6608 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0E1724452 
Coding: 0000001 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 72E1257E6DF44288278 
4 Faults Found: 
16506 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69) 
P0122 - 002 - Signal too Low 
16606 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle (G188) 
P0222 - 002 - Signal Too Low 
17967 - Throttle Body (J338) 
P1559 - 002 - Fault in basic settings 
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42) 
P0113 - 002 - Signal too High 
Readiness: 0110 1101 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
VCDS 
Self-Diagnosis Log 
Monday,06,May,2013,18:44:04:23395 
Page 2 
VIN: 3VWRF71K85M625424 License Plate: 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 907 379 K 
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0104 
Coding: 0021122 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3A71CD5E7504FAC82F8 
1 Fault Found: 
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 907 044 AG 
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 066 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 6CDD3B064FD09478ED4 
No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 049 C HW: 1K0 937 049 C* 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H34 0803 
Revision: 00H34000 Serial number: 00000000049677 
Coding: F40D8E02400418000014000000140000002077035C 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2F67EC0ABE462F60886 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0401 
Coding: 00065493 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 M Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB 
Component: RegenLichtSens 005 0605 
Coding: 00217125 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found: 
01493 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Left (M5) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K 
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2339 
Coding: 0001271 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3669D96E411C1EA8CB0 
1 Fault Found: 
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Grounds and battery are good. The VCDS reads the accelerator pedal just fine, but does not see the throttle body move at all. The TB moves using my finger and the car runs, just terribly. Because the CEL is on, an adaption is out of the question. I will be checking the voltage to the ECU later tonight according to Bentley.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

The throttle body shoupdnt move at all.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> The throttle body shoupdnt move at all.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


 When the accelerator is pressed, shouldn't the throttle body open to let more air into the intake?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, i meant: with the finger. 

let me go again: 

the tb shouldnt move unless the accelerator pedal is pressed.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

you can push the butterfly open with your finger....... 


OP: do you know anyone else with a 2.5 just to swap their throttle body in to try? 

I wish I knew how to properly test it, subscribed.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Geo said:


> you can push the butterfly open with your finger.......
> 
> 
> OP: do you know anyone else with a 2.5 just to swap their throttle body in to try?
> ...


 I've played some with my tb... And I couldn't move the butterfly with my finger, maybe if I applied some force I would be able, but then I don't think such would be good.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

I wish I did know someone else with a 2.5. I know many with 1.8T and 2.0's. When the VCDS is connected to a 1.8, when the accelerator is pressed, the throttle plate moves. Rather than swap parts, this is for troubleshooting the throttle body, ECU or wiring. 

Does anyone have a Bentley page for troubleshooting the throttle body? I have the page for my B5.5 and want to make sure the pin-out is the same before randomly probing the connector.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

This ended up being a bad throttle body. The voltage from the ECU across pins 2-6 was 4.88VDC and the voltage to ground of 4.78, so the throttle body was replaced. Cleared the codes, did an adaption, everything works. This just closes the loop.

When the accelerator pedal was pressed, the TB flap did not move. We could not clear the 16506 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69) P0122 - 002 - Signal too Low and 16606 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle (G188) P0222 - 002 - Signal Too Low errors, even after multiple attempts, a throttle body adaptation was impossible. Checked the resistance of all wires back to the ECU, all were good. reseated all connectors multiple times. Still could not clear the codes.

Upon changing throttle bodies, the flap moved immediately upon reconnecting the battery. When the accelerator pedal was pressed, the TB flap moved correspondingly. Cleared the codes, and had no problem performing the TBA. Car is running normally now, no CEL's


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

tryin2vw said:


> This ended up being a bad throttle body. The voltage from the ECU across pins 2-6 was 4.88VDC and the voltage to ground of 4.78, so the throttle body was replaced. Cleared the codes, did an adaption, everything works. This just closes the loop.
> 
> When the accelerator pedal was pressed, the TB flap did not move. We could not clear the 16506 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69) P0122 - 002 - Signal too Low and 16606 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle (G188) P0222 - 002 - Signal Too Low errors, even after multiple attempts, a throttle body adaptation was impossible. Checked the resistance of all wires back to the ECU, all were good. reseated all connectors multiple times. Still could not clear the codes.
> 
> Upon changing throttle bodies, the flap moved immediately upon reconnecting the battery. When the accelerator pedal was pressed, the TB flap moved correspondingly. Cleared the codes, and had no problem performing the TBA. Car is running normally now, no CEL's


I was going to respond that it is very likely you need a throttle body, but by the time I got to the end you had resolved the issue. Good work. Where did you end up getting one from?

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/07K-133-062-A/0/149940


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

tryin2vw said:


> This ended up being a bad throttle body. The voltage from the ECU across pins 2-6 was 4.88VDC and the voltage to ground of 4.78, so the throttle body was replaced. Cleared the codes, did an adaption, everything works. This just closes the loop.
> 
> When the accelerator pedal was pressed, the TB flap did not move. We could not clear the 16506 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69) P0122 - 002 - Signal too Low and 16606 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle (G188) P0222 - 002 - Signal Too Low errors, even after multiple attempts, a throttle body adaptation was impossible. Checked the resistance of all wires back to the ECU, all were good. reseated all connectors multiple times. Still could not clear the codes.
> 
> Upon changing throttle bodies, the flap moved immediately upon reconnecting the battery. When the accelerator pedal was pressed, the TB flap moved correspondingly. Cleared the codes, and had no problem performing the TBA. Car is running normally now, no CEL's


Those damn sensors are such a PITA. If they weren't I'd be rokkin ITBs.


----------

